# Reference Search or "How much I hate the DWAN search function"



## Lumber (13 Nov 2015)

Can't find this document anywhere: 

A-PD-055-001/AG-001, Canadian Forces Manual of Military Occupational Structure

Also, I'm trying to find a reference/document that lists Education requirements for each Officer MOS.

Thanks for any links/advice.


----------



## mariomike (13 Nov 2015)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Can't find this document anywhere:
> 
> A-PD-055-001/AG-001, Canadian Forces Manual of Military Occupational Structure



•A-PD-055-001/AG-001, Canadian Forces Military Employment Structure, Volume 1, General (available in paper copy only)
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-defence-admin-orders-directives-5000/5070-0.page#ref


----------



## dapaterson (13 Nov 2015)

Try the CMP homepage.

Under personnel and corporate support (far right title bar menu), select Personnel Generation Requirements.

Under Recruiting and Selection (one of the bullets on the list on the page), select MOSID Entry Standards.

That page will let you check educational requirments for any/all MOSIDs.


You should also be able to get a copy of the publication you're looking for by contacting DGPR - but be warned! By displaying interest in the subject, you risk getting posted there  >


----------



## DAA (13 Nov 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> You should also be able to get a copy of the publication you're looking for by contacting DGPR - but be warned! By displaying interest in the subject, you risk getting posted there  >



The publication "A-PD-055-001/AG-001, Canadian Forces Manual of Military Occupational Structure" is also available at the DGPR Website under the link "Policies" and at the very bottom.


----------



## Lumber (13 Nov 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Occam (13 Nov 2015)

The easiest way to find *any* publication in the CAF is to go to the Publications site on the DWAN - http://publications.mil.ca/ - then select "e-Publications Access", and then search by any number of criteria, the easiest of which is the NDID number (A-PD-055-001/AG-001).  Click Search, and then click the little book icon if you find what you're looking for.

As long as the publication is not Controlled Goods (CG), you should find it at the e-Pubs site.  If it's CG, then you need to contact the OPI listed for the publication and they will make you jump through a number of hoops put in place by the CTAT Office.   ;D


----------



## jitterbug (16 Nov 2015)

Go on the DIN and search for Entry Standards or go to this link on the DIN 

http://cmp-cpm.mil.ca/en/support/military-personnel/dpgr_occupations.page


----------



## Lumber (11 Dec 2015)

I'm about ready to punch a whole in my god damn computer screen.

All I need to do before going home for the Christmas break is to fill out a form that is located in one of the annexes to:
A-PM-245-001/FP-001  - MILITARY HUMAN RESOURCES RECORDS PROCEDURES (MHRRP) PUBLICATION.

Unforutanetly, I can't find this document using the DWAN serach function, and even the publications.mil.ca links are broken!


 :'(


----------



## dapaterson (11 Dec 2015)

Lumber said:
			
		

> I'm about ready to punch a whole in my god damn computer screen.
> 
> All I need to do before going home for the Christmas break is to fill out a form that is located in one of the annexes to:
> A-PM-245-001/FP-001  - MILITARY HUMAN RESOURCES RECORDS PROCEDURES (MHRRP) PUBLICATION.
> ...



It was web-ified recently, and is somewhere on the CMP page on the DWAN - perhaps under publications.


----------



## dapaterson (31 Dec 2015)

The new version of A-PM-245 is (DWAN only) at: http://upkprod.desc.mil.ca/hrmsp/eng/data/toc.html

There's a link on the right hand side of the CMP home page.


----------



## donaldk (5 Jan 2016)

Occam said:
			
		

> The easiest way to find *any* publication in the CAF is to go to the Publications site on the DWAN - http://publications.mil.ca/ - then select "e-Publications Access", and then search by any number of criteria, the easiest of which is the NDID number (A-PD-055-001/AG-001).  Click Search, and then click the little book icon if you find what you're looking for.
> 
> As long as the publication is not Controlled Goods (CG), you should find it at the e-Pubs site.  If it's CG, then you need to contact the OPI listed for the publication and they will make you jump through a number of hoops put in place by the CTAT Office.   ;D



Actually, EPubs has a controlled goods access login option also.  The site has an email to contact to get access, which if you have your CG training AND Level II clearance, then all that is needed is your tombstone data sent in by your immediate supervisor supervisor's email authorizing access to the email listed.  I have my login for it.


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Jan 2016)

Ah, but as I am learning this might not necessarily be the most recent publication.  As much as I hate to say it, DRMIS, can sometimes be the latest and greatest (at least if you're looking for PM routines).


----------



## Occam (5 Jan 2016)

donaldk said:
			
		

> Actually, EPubs has a controlled goods access login option also.  The site has an email to contact to get access, which if you have your CG training AND Level II clearance, then all that is needed is your tombstone data sent in by your immediate supervisor supervisor's email authorizing access to the email listed.  I have my login for it.



I have access to it as well, but to be honest I was under the assumption that it wasn't meant for use by the masses.  As a LCMM/TA, I'm leery of end users or 1st line maint pers getting access to some publications (such as 2nd and 3rd line maintenance manuals, for example), as it has lead to unauthorized (and usually botched) repairs conducted by 1st line maint pers.  When you're granted access to the CG portal on E-Pubs, you get access to everything.


----------



## Occam (6 Jan 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Ah, but as I am learning this might not necessarily be the most recent publication.  As much as I hate to say it, DRMIS, can sometimes be the latest and greatest (at least if you're looking for PM routines).



If the system works as it's supposed to, inputting PM routines into DRMIS should be concurrent to DSCO sending hard or soft copies of the routine to all applicable classes of ship, FMFs, FTAs, tech libraries, etc.  

YMMV if we're talking about legacy PM routines that have been around a long time.


----------

